# Live iPhone 5 Announcements and Details ehMac Live Chat & Discussion



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

We'll be having a live *ehMac iChat/Message Chat room* to discuss the new iPhone 5 and other announcements as they happen today at 1PM ET / 10AM PST. (New iPad mini? iOS 6? Apple Hover Craft?) The room will be called "ehMac". You can get there by *clicking here*. 

Or, in iChat of Messages, go to File --> Go to Chat Room... --> Type "*ehMac*"








In this thread, we'll (You, me, other ehMacians) will be posting highlights of the announcements and discussing our reactions more in-depth. 

Can't wait to get me some Apple Keynote with some new goodies!

Links to specific places on the web to get live updates of the event:

*All Thing D*

*Gizmodo*

*Engadget*

*Macworld*


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Device reservation system on Rogers My Account page currently brings up a blank page now. Perhaps they are updating for the iPhone 5 as well.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Going to Apple.com and doing an search for "iPhone-5" brings up some search results (With links not active yet) that confirm iPhone 5 name.  Not that we were guessing..










PR Link to Apple's announcement will be here:
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2012/09/12Apple-Introduces-iPhone-5.html


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

We're an hour and a half away and although it's quiet, there are 3 of us in the chat room already. 

The room is called "ehMac". You can get there by *clicking here*. Or, in iChat of Messages, go to File --> Go to Chat Room... --> Type "*ehMac*"


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Go To Chatroom is greyed out in my Messages app.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

dona83 said:


> Go To Chatroom is greyed out in my Messages app.


Messages seems to be a bit different. I had to go to Messages --> Preferences --> Accounts --> Click the plus button to create a new "AIM" account, and use your regular iCloud login / password.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

While we wait for things to get started, here's a funny iPhone 5 commercial that leaked. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Well, I got my 3G S on launch day (that was near 39 months ago) and I wanna replace it, so I'll just say:




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> Messages seems to be a bit different. I had to go to Messages --> Preferences --> Accounts --> Click the plus button to create a new "AIM" account, and use your regular iCloud login / password.


Does not work for me. It allows me to enter the room but refuses to allow me to post as it claims my password is incorrect, yet it activated when I entered the password which is definitely correct. Must be a Mountain Lion issue. I can iMessage anyone else with no trouble.

EDIT: I had to go to the file menu, then "Go to chat" and then enter ehmac to get in. There now OK.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Name*

Apple has officially launched the "iPhone 5"! Details coming now...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Size*

The iPhone 5 is made entirely of glass an aluminum. 

Thinnest and lightest iPhone yet at 7.6mm thick, 18% thinner than before. Weighs 112 grams, 20% lighter than before.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Display*

It's a 326ppi Retina display, 4-inches, 1136x640 resolution. Same width, but taller. 
5 Rows of icons, plus the four shortcuts on the bottom.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Lte*

Will be single chips that will support global LTE. Works on Rogers and Fido LTE, Bell, Telus... all LTE carriers in Canada.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Processor and WiFi*

dual-channel 802.11n

A6 Processor.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Battery*

Battery life to exceed iPhone 4S. 8 hours of 3G or LTE talk time or browsing. 10 hours of WiFi browsing.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

Too bad it seems like a small upgrade to the iphone 4/4S. I jumped ship to an Android Google Nexus after seeming iOS 6 earlier this summer. 
The ability to have "profiles" and have them change during the day is fantastic. 
Still love my MacBook Air and iPad though


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Camera*

Camera is pretty much same as iPhone 4S (But it had to be thinner)

5-Element lens, f2.4 aperture. 

There is a new "Low light mode". It evaluates nearby pixels to give up to 2 f-stops greater low-light performance. There is now a new "sapphire lens crystal cover" designed to be more durable and clear. 

40% faster image capture


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Video camera*

Still 1080p video, but with better image stabilization, facial recognition. You can grab photos while recording video. 

Front facing camera is now 720P HD. (HURRAY!!!)

FaceTime over cellular networks.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Audio*

There are 3 microphones. Front, bottom and the back. Better for voice recognition and noise cancellation. 

Speaker has a 5-magnet transducer. 

Something called "wideband audio" for a wider spectrum for audio. 

Voice will sound more natural... A feature that carriers will have to support. (Not mentioned which carriers of if any in Canada)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Lightning*

New port for iPhone called "*Lightning*"

You can plug it in either way (Unlike current Dock Connector)

It's all digital, 80% smaller. 

Bose, JBL, B&W, B&O and other working on new docks and speakers.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*iOS 6 - Apple Apps*

New cool Maps app. 

Lots of new features with 3D maps, in car navigation and walking directions. Good Satellite imagery. 

New Safari with a full-screen mode. Can share tabs from desktop to phone with iCloud Tabs. 

Mail enhancements.  

Passbooks - Boarding passes for airlines on your phone like Delta etc... Not sure if Canadian airlines included. 

All these features will be good to check out on Apple's site.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Siri*

Siri features already previously previewed. Can get scores from games. (NHL scores?) Voice updates to Facebook. Can find restaurants. Ask questions about movies...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Material and colours*

As mentioned, iPhone 5 has glass front but now aluminum back. Front comes in white or black and back comes in raw aluminum for white or anodized black for black iPhone.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Price, Specs and availability*

Pricing (US):
$199 for 16GB, $299 for 32GB, $399 for 64GB. (On contract)

iPhone 4 is now free on contract. 4S is $99. (US)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Release Date*

iPhone 5 will be available in Canada on Friday, September 21st. Pre-orders available on Friday the 14th. 

iOS 6 will be available on September 19th.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*iTunes*

iTunes has received an update, designed to be dramatically simpler. (Yay!)
Designed with a simpler user interface. New mini player. Not too drastically different, slightly different carousel design.

New iTunes will be available in late October.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*New iPod nano 7th gen*

New "7th Gen" Nano. 

Super tiny but wider screen. Has tiny Home Button. It's 5.4mm, 38% thinner than last nano. 
Has good sized volume button, and a new home screen with buttons. 

Comes in 7 colours, aluminum, black, purple, green, blue, yellow and red. 

Has built in FM tuner. 

You can look at photos AND videos. 

Has built in Nike+

Also now has built in BlueTooth!

Comes with previously mentioned Lightning connector!

16GB for $199, 32GB for $249


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*iPod touch 5th gen*

iPod "5th Generation" has been announced. 

Just 6.1mm thick, 88 grams. Aluminum back with brushed finish. (Yay, back won't look all scratched any more)

Has the same iPhone 5 display. 

Has Lightning connector as well. (Hey, I just got it.... "*Thunder*bolt and *Lightning*" connectors. 

Has faster A5 processor, so now with dual processors. "7x faster graphics" than previous touch. iPod touch is an extremely fast gaming platform. 

Up to 40 hours of music playback and 8 hours of video, slight higher than iPod touch 4. 

Has a new camera. 5 megapixels, flash, f2.4. You can put on a wrist strap. 

1080p video now with image stabilization. Also, 720p front facing camera.

Available in 5 colours, aluminum, black, blue, yellow and red. (With matching wrist straps)

32GB model is $299 (US) . 64GB for $399 (US)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*EarPods*

Apple has announced new bundled earbuds called "EarPods". 

They scanned thousands of ears to try to find commonality. 

Pretty cool design. Not designed to create seal the way some other in-ear headphones work. 
Has port in the back for mid-tones, a port into the stem, and a main port pointing to the ear, designed to maximize airflow. Can't wait to try these out. 

Able to buy separately starting today, or will come bundled with all new iDevices announced today.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

ehMax said:


> New "7th Gen" Nano.
> 
> Super tiny but wider screen. Has tiny Home Button. It's 5.4mm, 38% thinner than last nano.
> Has good sized volume button, and a new home screen with buttons.
> ...


A big failure to me. Why create another iPod touch? Why not make a better iPod Nano as a watch with full GPS and no need to watch movies? Music is to listen to not watch, thats why you have the iPod touch. tptptptp


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

The iPhone 5 looks good, but I was expecting something BIG with its release, there is no real wow factor, at least in my mind. With all the talk of this the last project Steve Jobs was part of, it almost felt like it should be a big revolutionary thing, maybe thats just my misguided assumptions. Nice phone, I will be getting one, but not the huge wow phone I think many thought it would be.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Joker Eh said:


> A big failure to me. Why create another iPod touch? Why not make a better iPod Nano as a watch with full GPS and no need to watch movies? Music is to listen to not watch, thats why you have the iPod touch. tptptptp


iPod touch is an extremely popular gaming platform for young teens and pre-teens whose parents don't want to buy a phone for yet.


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> A big failure to me. Why create another iPod touch? Why not make a better iPod Nano as a watch with full GPS and no need to watch movies? Music is to listen to not watch, thats why you have the iPod touch. tptptptp


^^ What Joker Eh said.

(Although I'm sure there were others who said that the previous iPod nano was just an iPod shuffle with a screen. There's no making everyone happy.)


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

So what rumours did they miss? (Aside from the iPad mini.) It seems like they were firing on all cylinders today, even if I didn't like everything they put up for sale.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

ehMax said:


> iPod touch is an extremely popular gaming platform for young teens and pre-teens whose parents don't want to buy a phone for yet.


I consider the new iPod Nano a mini iPod Touch. It is not so Nano anymore. they should have made an iWatch with full GPS.

My point and question, what is the purpose of the new iPod Nano?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

wonderings said:


> The iPhone 5 looks good, but I was expecting something BIG with its release, there is no real wow factor, at least in my mind. With all the talk of this the last project Steve Jobs was part of, it almost felt like it should be a big revolutionary thing, maybe thats just my misguided assumptions. Nice phone, I will be getting one, but not the huge wow phone I think many thought it would be.


I was wowed plenty of times. I can't imagine a more perfect device to be honest. I can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

I was going to buy a 5 from Apple unlocked but I may wait and consider finding another 4s unlocked. I like the 5 but I was expecting more.

If they had doubled storage at the same price I might have jumped.

Maybe everyone will be enamoured by LTE but not me. Possible minor improvements to the camera. Taller screen. Aluminum back. Maybe I was expecting too much.

Looks like unlocked prices are up by $50. Not good.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Weird... iPad mini pricing prematurely?  No iPad starts at $299.


----------



## comatb (Dec 22, 2006)

*Siri in Canada*

Will SIRi work in Canada with the new IOS?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

comatb said:


> Will SIRi work in Canada with the new IOS?


Yes, should have full functionality like the US.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Will definitely be getting the iPhone 5. LTE is what I want. I'll be in Toronto that day, so looks like Sherway Gardens in the morning it is!


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

disappointed that apple didn't include the AWS band used by mobilicity & wind. would have loved to see more competition between carriers.


----------



## jagga (Jul 23, 2005)

comatb said:


> Will SIRi work in Canada with the new IOS?


Yes it does since Beta3 with ALL features. I'm very happy about this and other things as well. 

Siri working in many locations. 
Maps being updated for 3D (Toronto downtown is live). 
I'm VERY stoked about Audio Codec and 20providers supporting this!! This is HUGE for those that have worked on the cellular industry: Nokia, Siemens, Ericsson and Ben Nortel HLRs/VLRs NEVER came up with anything better than "half/full duplex" voice algo's and they should be ashamed!!
This will finally get rid of that garbled, or metallic tiny voice I've calls we're so used to and annoyed of on low signals! This may improve signal in heavily girded/concrete office buildings. 
LTE with improved battery life!!
Right now with minimal battery size increase I only see Sony soon this with the T/TX/Ion models! I applaud apple for this. 

I finally get it, this is the G4 megahertz myth and G5 all over again! It's not about the raw specs, it's how we USE technology everyday!


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

Am I alone in thinking this is rather underwhelming? It's the usual Apple upgrade: a little slimmer, a little lighter, a bit faster and some decent, but not revolutionary software. Bit of a yawn, if you ask me. Still happy with my iPhone 4!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Every keynote, I'm dismayed at how jaded people are becoming to amazing technology.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm still mad that the phone is not wider grrrrr


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> Every keynote, I'm dismayed at how jaded people are becoming to amazing technology.


Well, frankly I am always dismayed how Apple fanbois continue to buy into minor tweaks with major headaches. The power cord change is designed to sell Apple millions of adapters and little more in terms of benefit to consumers. When will people realize that Apple is out to take every dollar out of your pocket that they can?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Having read this:
Apple to sell 3 variants of iPhone 5 for international LTE coverage

I'm confused over whether or not to pick up an unlocked model in Canada before my overseas move later this year.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

SINC said:


> Well, frankly I am always dismayed how Apple fanbois continue to buy into minor tweaks with major headaches. The power cord change is designed to sell Apple millions of adapters and little more in terms of benefit to consumers. When will people realize that Apple is out to take every dollar out of your pocket that they can?


It immediately provides one significant benefit in reducing the thickness of the phone. The dock connector, like RAM slots in MacBooks, have been holding back reducing thickness for years. Frankly, it's a marvel Apple has held on to the dock connector for nearly a decade when every other flavor phone/tablet seems to change each model (mini-A USB, mini-B USB, micro USB, proprietary USB, etc, etc, etc....).


----------



## RobS (Sep 12, 2012)

wonderings said:


> The iPhone 5 looks good, but I was expecting something BIG with its release, there is no real wow factor, at least in my mind. With all the talk of this the last project Steve Jobs was part of, it almost felt like it should be a big revolutionary thing, maybe thats just my misguided assumptions. Nice phone, I will be getting one, but not the huge wow phone I think many thought it would be.


For me, it was a letdown like the 4s, as I was also expecting something landmark. All these changes or improvements to me are just incremental. Bumping the screen size by only .5" is not enough IMHO. It should have been comparable to Samsung's Galaxy S3 at 4.8" at least. Add the widgets (e.g. time/date/weather...like andrioid). As it is, I'm going to side-step the iPhone again and likely go for the Samsung Galaxy Note 2 (possibly the S3...but most likely the N2). 

Maybe in 3 years Apple will have caught up to the Andrioid phones in hardware design and customizability. Maybe then I'll consider an iPhone 8 or 9.


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

ehMax said:


> Every keynote, I'm dismayed at how jaded people are becoming to amazing technology.


I have to agree, especially in today's case. Some amazing engineering and design in those devices. But I think it's true that the software – that special sauce that we're really buying when we buy an Apple product – has taken a backseat. Maybe it's hard to sell something so intangible as "intuitive", "engaging" and "easy to use." Today, they really rolled out the speeds-and-feeds on all their devices.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> Well, frankly I am always dismayed how Apple fanbois continue to buy into minor tweaks with major headaches. The power cord change is designed to sell Apple millions of adapters and little more in terms of benefit to consumers. When will people realize that Apple is out to take every dollar out of your pocket that they can?


Well frankly, if Apple listened to crotchety people never wanting change that improves things, we'd still be using SCSI ports and floppies. 

Apple used the port because it's 80% smaller and more convenient being able to plug in either side.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Every keynote, I'm dismayed at how jaded people are becoming to amazing technology.


Same here. It seems more and more people hold Apple to a crazy standard where they expect a revolutionary product everytime they release something new and I think that's just ridiculous. 

This is a great update that puts the iPhone right up there with the top end Android phones, it might not be light years ahead of the competition but that doesn't seem possible anymore. However, its beats the top end android phones in the smaller areas you won't truly realize without using them for extended periods of time.

I've used many android devices and they all have problems with stability and tend to slow down over just a couple months, even the Nexus 7 tablet with the latest Adroid software has these problems. And the top end samsung phones like the Galaxy S III have these AMOLED screens which while having very deep blacks and very bright colours are actually really oversaturated, not to mention their screens have problems with image retention over time and even sometimes permanent burn in.

The competition might have huge, flashy phones and impressive specs, but the build quality still just isn't there.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

RobS said:


> For me, it was a letdown like the 4s, as I was also expecting something landmark. All these changes or improvements to me are just incremental. Bumping the screen size by only .5" is not enough IMHO. It should have been comparable to Samsung's Galaxy S3 at 4.8" at least..


When oh when did making a cell phone bigger become something "landmark"  :lmao: Those big Samsung phones are a joke. :lmao:










Typical PC mentality... Bigger numbers, bigger is better. Cheaper, bigger!!! Who cares about a hundred pain-staking amazing refinements, I want to rock with my huge samsung out around the block. :lmao:

I think the iPhone 5 is the most amazing piece of human consumer technology I've ever seen. If you truly look at what it is, what it does, how it's made, and not just look for spec sheet sound bites, it's easy to see.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

SINC said:


> Well, frankly I am always dismayed how Apple fanbois continue to buy into minor tweaks with major headaches. The power cord change is designed to sell Apple millions of adapters and little more in terms of benefit to consumers. When will people realize that Apple is out to take every dollar out of your pocket that they can?


Personally the new connector doesnt add any headaches for me but it does get rid of one, I no longer will need to make sure the damn thing is flipped around properly!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

greensuperman32 said:


> Personally the new connector doesnt add any headaches for me but it does get rid of one, I no longer will need to make sure the damn thing is flipped around properly!


Exactly, something every person does every time plugging a dock connector cable in.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Other than not being able to use my speaker dock, I am happy the iPhone 5 is exactly as the leaked photos revealed. I thought it looked great when I first saw those, and still think it does now. 

Hopefully the phone doesn't feel _too_ light though. The reviewers mention it feels a lot lighter than the iPhone 4/4S. I like my devices to have some heft to them... I really don't want it to feel like all the plastic Android phones on the market.

I'm fairly certain I'll be selling my factory unlocked 4S to get the 5. It seems to be a nice upgrade.. though I will have to play with one first to see if I like the extra length.. I've grown rather accustomed to the size of the 4S.

The only thing I'm disappointed with this is iOS 6. I've said it before, it's just way too outdated. They keep adding things to it, but what about trying something completely new and different? Something a lot more sophisticated to match the design of the phone and to utilize the sheer power of the thing? Icons on a screen.... *yawn*.


----------



## RobS (Sep 12, 2012)

So, it turns out this website/forum is a very militant Mac website. ehMac himself (yourself) has been removing my posts just because I'm not going with the flow. And btw...I'm not a troll posting to dump on the iPhone 5. I own a loaded 27" iMac, 15" MBP...etc.

It's a shame we aren't able to honestly voice our views.

Having a screen that is almost 1" larger IS a big deal. Why do we buy smartphones? For the multimedia. So would having a larger than 3.5" screen (e.g. Samsung's Galaxy Note 2 @ 5.5") not make a difference? It would for me. Which is why I'm getting the Note 2 (not only for the screen size by the way...Samsung innovates...Apple only makes incremental changes with their iPhones/iPads...Apple used to be an innovator...they still are with their other products). 

I'm outta here...


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

kloan said:


> The only thing I'm disappointed with this is iOS 6. I've said it before, it's just way too outdated. They keep adding things to it, but what about trying something completely new and different? Something a lot more sophisticated to match the design of the phone and to utilize the sheer power of the thing? Icons on a screen.... *yawn*.


I agree that the UI needs a real upgrade, the grid of static icons has gotten fairly stale. However, I am unsure what they could do as adding widgets wouldn't be that practical as far as screen space goes. Maybe they could take a hint from microsoft and do some kind of dynamic or "live" icons.


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

ehMax said:


> When oh when did making a cell phone bigger become something "landmark"  :lmao: Those big Samsung phones are a joke. :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well that one is a bit ridiculous ehMax. I don't think anyone wanting a bit more width would want that hideous monstrosity.

I was hoping for, maybe a 1/4 inch widthwise. SOmething sane, not too big, but many other phones now, are slightly wider, which does make a big difference. 

I know a loooot of a people were hoping for this. It's a somewhat of a disappointment. Not a deal breaker for me.

But, I'm going to disagree on the new port criticism. The whole reasoning is sound and makes sense if you understand why they needed to do it. And besides, doesn't all phones come with the cable? SHould I be up in arms because of the (now) useless 20 or so SCSCI cables I have taking up space downstairs that even the goodwill doesn't want?

I'm enough of a 'fanboi' that I will wait and see how iOS6 is. Be a dev I can download the gold master now. I will also, still get an iphone 5 despite my little disappointment on screen size. And, probably another new ipad, a mini when it comes out, and be likely putting that into a road case because yamaha released a killer live metronome app with a midi attachment. I can check my email while playing a set now...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

RobS said:


> So, it turns out this website/forum is a very militant Mac website. ehMac himself (yourself) has been removing my posts just because I'm not going with the flow. And btw...I'm not a troll posting to dump on the iPhone 5. I own a loaded 27" iMac, 15" MBP...etc.
> 
> It's a shame we aren't able to honestly voice our views.
> 
> ...


Dear RobS, 

New members on ehMac who just join the site will have their first 5 posts on the site often flagged by the forum software for manual moderation to avoid the many spam attempts to the site. I was on ehMac from about 10am ET to about 5pm yesterday moderating and posting, and then only really quickly at late night to submit a few posts before going to bed. I'm doing some more moderating at 7:30 AM and approving other moderated posts. 

You might want to become a bit more familiar with an online community before you start throwing around slanderous comments about removing posts and what not.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

ehMax said:


> When oh when did making a cell phone bigger become something "landmark"  :lmao: Those big Samsung phones are a joke. :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that image is an extreme and something most would not. There are larger Samsung phones that are a nice size and bigger then the iPhone. I would have preferred slightly wider as well. Not to concerned about watching 16:9 movies at full screen on my Phone, more about a good useable space without getting into phablet territory. 










Would we have a larger iPhone 5 if Samsung or others were not selling these larger devices like hot cakes? Or would it remain the same size as always?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

wonderings said:


> I think that image is an extreme and something most would not. There are larger Samsung phones that are a nice size and bigger then the iPhone. I would have preferred slightly wider as well. Not to concerned about watching 16:9 movies at full screen on my Phone, more about a good useable space without getting into phablet territory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


precisely. I'm not interested in 16:9 movies on my phone either.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

steviewhy said:


> Ever since mobile phones have become used more and more for video consumption and web browsing? The large cell phones also kill a portion of the tablet market. So of course Apple has no interest in cannibalizing it's own iPad sales. Apple and the sheeple are clearly the joke here. Go figure. Buy a iPhone and an iPad instead. Yup, brilliant. :greedy:


Just because people do not succumb to the lowest common denominator of gadget / tech marketing that "bigger is better" does not make them fanbois or Apple sheeple.

Wanting a bigger iPhone is fine and perfectly legitimate, saying the iPhone 5 is not an amazing product just because it doesn't have a bigger screen is ridiculous. Saying they didn't make one just because they want to line their pockets is ridiculous. Saying Apple developed the Lightning port just for the sake of selling adaptors is ridiculous. 

*Practically every single component and technology on the iPhone was updated*. Cellular, WiFi, screen, processor, camera, speakers, headphones, software, encasing... what wasn't updated? But the "bigger is better" sheep don't like it cause it doesn't have anything gimmicky that looks good on a spec sheet? :lmao: :lmao:

It happens more and more as the years go by, after every keynote. People so jaded and cynical they wouldn't recognize amazing technology if it hit them right between the eyes. 

The technology that Apple puts into the iPhone blows my mind. I can just sit back and marvel at it. It truly is amazing. 

Having to explain it reminds me of having to try to tell someone why the rover landing on Mars was a big deal, or talking to a five year old kid why the grand canyon is not "boring". 

It's like all those cynics who mocked the iPod when it came out, mocked the iPhone when it came out, mocked the iPad when it came out. Cynics and critics are a dime a dozen and have probably never created anything worthy or inspiring their entire life, but they try to get their enjoyment and fulfillment out of criticizing. 

Again, I'm not saying anything about wanting a bigger screen, most people wanted a slightly bigger screen but not wider... But saying the iPhone 5 is a dud because it doesn't have a much larger screen is ridiculous.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

ehmax, this is largely because the iphone 5 was so anticipated, and there were so many what-ifs floating around. 

Personally I was totally underwhelmed by it. It's still an amazing product, but there really wasn't any wow factor to it. I think sales will reflect that, _somewhat_. 

Given that Apple takes like 30% on in app transactions, they could have developed a payment system that would have wowed people, as one example. 

The $30 adaptor that zillions of people have to buy now is just one of the niggling things that makes me hate Apple in so many ways. Every time I buy a Macbook Pro, I have to spend an additional $80 every time the POS power cord gets frayed. 

There's nothing dazzling about the new iphone, and certainly faster faster faster ain't enough to get people excited.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

ehMax said:


> Dear RobS,
> 
> New members on ehMac who just join the site will have their first 5 posts on the site often flagged by the forum software for manual moderation to avoid the many spam attempts to the site. I was on ehMac from about 10am ET to about 5pm yesterday moderating and posting, and then only really quickly at late night to submit a few posts before going to bed. I'm doing some more moderating at 7:30 AM and approving other moderated posts.
> 
> You might want to become a bit more familiar with an online community before you start throwing around slanderous comments about removing posts and what not.


If I may, I belong to lots of boards and have never had my first few posts flagged for moderation, however it makes sense to you. Here's a tip: Put a message in when the user posts to let them know and problem solved.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I wouldn't call the iphone5 a 'dud'.

However, when I buy a new iphone, I fully expect that it will be faster, updated connectivity, and more amazing electronics in it. Of course it will, it's a new iphone 5!

But beyond these 'expectations', I had a number one feature that I was hoping for. 

All this other talk about money grubbibg, cannabilizing ipad sales etc etc, well I don't really agree. 

If Samsung is knocking it out of the park with a slightly larger screen, obviously, there's serious demand for that.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

groovetube said:


> precisely. I'm not interested in 16:9 movies on my phone either.


But that seems to be what Apple is aiming for with this new aspect ratio.

When held normally, ie vertically, I find the iPhone 5 quite unattractive compared to the iPhone 4 and earlier. Apple should have retained their aspect ratio.

Not only does it look unattractive to me, it also looks as if Apple now copied Samsung - just a bit smaller










As to improvements - yeah, lots of little ones here and there, but the WOW factor is missing, that's what Apple was known for - they are loosing their cutting edge.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

imachungry said:


> ehmax, this is largely because the iphone 5 was so anticipated, and there were so many what-ifs floating around.
> 
> Personally I was totally underwhelmed by it. It's still an amazing product, but there really wasn't any wow factor to it. I think sales will reflect that, _somewhat_.
> 
> ...


Actually, I think this time, they were very few what-ifs, we had a lot of leaks as the the exact size of the screen and details on the new dock connector that was coming. 

I disagree that sales will reflect anyone being underwhelmed, I know it will be the best selling iPhone ever. 

There's plenty dazzling about the new iPhone, and it certainly isn't just about faster, faster, faster. Thinner design, bigger screen, better battery, better speakers, better headphones, better screen technology, new aluminum back, better camera optics, new software (3D Maps, Passbook, Panorama, Siri sports scores, movies, restaurants, Facebook integration) front facing HD Camera.... And much faster technologies. 

Sales wise, the iPhone 5 will be a bonafide hit, but don't take my word for it, we'll see.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

imachungry said:


> If I may, I belong to lots of boards and have never had my first few posts flagged for moderation, however it makes sense to you. Here's a tip: Put a message in when the user posts to let them know and problem solved.


The software does say that new posts may be flagged for moderation. 

A lot of boards do have it in place, it just might be that your posts were never flagged. 95% of new posts on ehMac don't get flagged for moderation, the software does it based on keywords that are common to spammers. 

Other sites have more resources at their disposal as well, and may have software tied to spam monitoring services or have more staff.... but that's for another thread.


----------



## Bowserm (Jan 11, 2012)

One thing that people forget when they buy Apple products is the Apple customer service and warranty. I had an issue with my iPhone 4, and within 5 business days I had a new one in my hand. If we had the Apple store here in Halifax back then, chances are it would have been replaced on the spot. Can you say that about your Samsung or HTC device?

To me it is ridiculous that people want bigger phones and smaller tablets. I personally like the size of my iP4. It fits in my pocket just fine, and I don't have to fight to get it in or out.


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Every keynote, I'm dismayed at how jaded people are becoming to amazing technology.


:clap:

You and I both. I can't believe anyone who watches the iPhone 5 video (the one with Jony Ive et al) coming away from it with anything but total respect for how much thought, care, and innovation is packed into iPhone 5.

The device is nothing short of incredible, in my opinion.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

krs said:


> When held normally, ie vertically, I find the iPhone 5 quite unattractive compared to the iPhone 4 and earlier. Apple should have retained their aspect ratio.


It's funny you say that without actually ever holding an iPhone 5. 

Found a *REALLY* good article that's worth a read. 

*Apple’s Magic Is In The Turn, Not The Prestige*

I strongly suggest people read the whole article, but here's an excerpt:



> Look at the main video being displayed on Apple’s homepage. It’s several Apple executives talking about just what went into pulling off turning the ordinary smartphone into something extraordinary. Yes, again.
> 
> To some, this repetition is now boring. But I think Apple looks at it the opposite way: they’re perfecting their trick.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChicknAfraid (Jun 6, 2012)

I must admit at first I was pretty underwhelemed. Only bigger screen and processor? Meh.

One night later I'm all pumped up. Go figure.


----------



## sixteen12 (May 4, 2011)

ChicknAfraid said:


> I must admit at first I was pretty underwhelemed. Only bigger screen and processor? Meh.
> 
> One night later I'm all pumped up. Go figure.


Happens with every release I think. People hope for a grand slam and we only get a walk off home run. Its still good, just without glamour.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

In an effort to make this thread a little lighter, here's a humorous jab at Apple fanbois. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






And then there's the iPhone 10:










Finally, Conan shows off the new Amazon Wendell tablet. :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Seems there is a bit of backlash over the new charging cord in some areas:

People Are Legitimately Furious At Apple Over The iPhone 5's New Connector - Business Insider


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> Seems there is a bit of backlash over the new charging cord in some areas:
> 
> People Are Legitimately Furious At Apple Over The iPhone 5's New Connector - Business Insider


I remember similar "backlash" over Apple getting rid of things like SCSI, floppies, ADB, Apple Serial Port, ADC, moving away from OS 9 etc... 

Woud we be better off still using those technologies? At some point, those technologies had to change

Many times, change is necessary for improvements technology. Apple kept the same 30 pin port on iDevices for about 10 years. Phil Schiller has said, "_This is the new connector for many years to come._" The port was cumbersome having to plug in only one way and slide in just so and also prone to breaking / damage. Also in a device where they are fighting for every millimeter of space, and an 80% reduction in size is very major. 

I do agree that Apple could / should charge less than $35 for the adaptor. It might not be long until a 3rd party comes along and offers a less expensive version.


----------



## ChicknAfraid (Jun 6, 2012)

ehMax said:


> I do agree that Apple could / should charge less than $35 for the adaptor. It might not be long until a 3rd party comes along and offers a less expensive version.


Third-parties may not even be allowed to sell adaptors or cables. Like with the minidisplayport connector...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

ChicknAfraid said:


> Third-parties may not even be allowed to sell adaptors or cables. Like with the minidisplayport connector...


There are many 3rd party Mini Display Port adaptors. *Kanex*, *Dr. Bott,* *Monoprice*, several different companies out there making a variety of adaptors.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I find the whole backlash over the charging cable kinda ridiculous really.

I now have probably like 6 or 7 of the current ones, it won't be long before I have 6 of the new ones probably.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

ehMax said:


> ......Thinner design, bigger screen, better battery, better speakers, better headphones, better screen technology, new aluminum back, better camera optics, new software (3D Maps, Passbook, Panorama, Siri sports scores, movies, restaurants, Facebook integration) front facing HD Camera.... And much faster technologies.


That's the whole point - lots of "enhancements" but nothing that says WOW, I just have to have one of these new ones to replace my existing 4 or 4S.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

ChicknAfraid said:


> Third-parties may not even be allowed to sell adaptors or cables. Like with the minidisplayport connector...


where do people come up with this stuff??


----------



## ChicknAfraid (Jun 6, 2012)

ehMax said:


> There are many 3rd party Mini Display Port adaptors. *Kanex*, *Dr. Bott,* *Monoprice*, several different companies out there making a variety of adaptors.


Sorry, my bad, I was making reference to the power adapter (the magnetic thingamagic), which to my knowledge was never licensed.

And there is a rumor of Apple keeping the licensing of the new connector to itself, but I agree it's not realistic given that many accessories will need the connector attached. iLounge has an interesting article that boils down to Apple being so very secretive as usual, forcing third-parties to be late in delivering products based on the new spec:
New Apple connectors unavailable, third-party add-ons may miss holidays | iLounge News


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

krs said:


> That's the whole point - lots of "enhancements" but nothing that says WOW, I just have to have one of these new ones to replace my existing 4 or 4S.


Fair enough. 

The sum of the enhancements is what does it for me, but even if it was just LTE. 

I've used LTE on an iPad in the area, and it's nothing short of astonishing, much faster than my Rogers High Speed Internet at home (The fastest available)

I was getting 42MBps on the iPad. An iTunes song download literally took 2 seconds.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

ChicknAfraid said:


> Sorry, my bad, I was making reference to the power adapter (the magnetic thingamagic), which to my knowledge was never licensed.


MagSafe? There's plenty of third party power supply suppliers.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> Seems there is a bit of backlash over the new charging cord in some areas:
> 
> People Are Legitimately Furious At Apple Over The iPhone 5's New Connector - Business Insider


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Geez, whoever made the graphic above can't even get the original charger cable right. 

And isn't it only two versions over 10 years? Original plus a single change?

Mine looks like this:


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Can someone enlighten me.......

Doesn't the proper charger cable come with the iPhone 5 when you buy it?

And pretty much every digital camera I bought, other cell phones etc all have their own proprietary charging cords - a huge inconvenience if you ask me but that's the way it always was with all these types of devices I have and have had.
Sop why such a big fuss about Apple changing the cord for a (technically) better solution???
And as to the price - these types of cables always carried a premium price, why change now?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes, the proper charger cable comes with the iPhone 5 when you buy it.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

WOW - 2 Million pre-orders in the first 24 hours!
iPhone 5 sets a sales record; 2 million pre-orders in 24 hours - Apple 2.0 - Fortune Tech

I guess all the little things that people didn't like didn't hold anyone back from ordering and all the little things that Apple added were enough to double the pre-order volume compared to the last iPhone launch.


----------



## ChicknAfraid (Jun 6, 2012)

krs said:


> I guess all the little things that people didn't like didn't hold anyone back from ordering and all the little things that Apple added were enough to double the pre-order volume compared to the last iPhone launch.


I'm one of those finding few things to love at first to finally preorder it because it seems like a big enhancement when the dust is settled.
That being said, the 4S was really really meh. Siri maybe? I felt it was weird the amount of preorders (and subsequent purchases). Apple's Marketing Juggernaut seems unstoppable.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

In spite of what some call the lack of a "wow factor", this new iPhone 5 seems to be hitting all the right spots anyway. Apple is at new record high, over $700 a share, and worth more in market capitalization than Exxon and Google COMBINED. Not bad for a little fruit company that started up in a guy's garage in California.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

ehMax said:


> I disagree that sales will reflect anyone being underwhelmed, *I know it will be the best selling iPhone ever*.
> 
> There's plenty dazzling about the new iPhone, and it certainly isn't just about faster, faster, faster. Thinner design, bigger screen, better battery, better speakers, better headphones, better screen technology, new aluminum back, better camera optics, new software (3D Maps, Passbook, Panorama, Siri sports scores, movies, restaurants, Facebook integration) front facing HD Camera.... And much faster technologies.
> 
> *Sales wise, the iPhone 5 will be a bonafide hit, but don't take my word for it, we'll see*.





krs said:


> WOW - 2 Million pre-orders in the first 24 hours!
> iPhone 5 sets a sales record; 2 million pre-orders in 24 hours - Apple 2.0 - Fortune Tech
> 
> I guess all the little things that people didn't like didn't hold anyone back from ordering and all the little things that Apple added were enough to double the pre-order volume compared to the last iPhone launch.


/gloat


----------

